

Ugly Email – Gmail Extension to Check If Email Is Being Tracked - sonnyt
http://uglyemail.com/

======
alooPotato
aleem from streak here, this is cool. i'd love to share some stuff we're
working on that should make it much easier to do what you're working on. mind
emailing me at aleem at streak?

